# Mwc Black G10b/h Stealth 2008



## HikeTheWorld (Jan 5, 2008)

I just purchased this watch, not as a collectible, but to use outdoors. I often go on extended camping and hiking trips in the Appalachians and out West and in Canada and I've found that a good quality quartz watch with an accurate movement is a must. It's always nice to know how much daylight you have left. Have you ever taken an automatic or manual wind watch on a two week trip into the wilderness and had it stop running? It can be an absolute bummer. There's no way to tell the time unless you had the foresight to pack a radio. Or you just happen to run into another hiker with a watch.

I figured that a military quartz watch that had a good reputation in Iraq was just what I needed. It wasn't too costly and I certainly didn't want to take a thousand dollar watch into the bush. I was happy with it for the first four days, but then I made an unhappy discovery: there is scant Super Luminova on the watch hands. By 2 a.m. you can not tell the time! The numerals have a liberal application of the pigment and they shine just fine all night long, but not so the hands. They fade into blackness only a few hours after lights out.

In most settings this would only be an annoyance, but since this is peddled to armies around the globe, I can see situations where this would be downright perilous.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, i think you'll find that many of us here have had poor experiences with MWC , myself included. Why don't you get a traser/luminox with tritium tubes? They're good quality swiss quatrz pieces and the tritium tubes glow without needing any recharging. Some have a carbon/resin body that are tough and light and are water resistant to 200m I've got a couple for the exact situations you have described.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

HikeTheWorld said:


> I figured that a military quartz watch that had a good reputation in Iraq was just what I needed.


May I ask where you heard this regarding MWC?









Their site does claim a lot but the experience of many people who`ve actually owned MWC watches doesn`t seem to match the hype









Now CWC are a different matter altogether, very highly rated and definitely issued to British armed forces for many years


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Would you not be better off with something like Marks Casio Protrek ?

Marks Casio


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

MWC is not what it claims.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sorry that youve bought into the MWC marketing claims....

There is/was a thread on a specific military watch forum recently that discussed the MWC claims...They diddnt come out of it too well....


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

HikeTheWorld said:


> ... I've found that a good quality quartz watch with an accurate movement is a must. It's always nice to know how much daylight you have left. Have you ever taken an automatic or manual wind watch on a two week trip into the wilderness and had it stop running? It can be an absolute bummer. There's no way to tell the time unless you had the foresight to pack a radio. Or you just happen to run into another hiker with a watch.


I would think you had to be either the world's slowest moving hiker, or a Buddhist master to have an automatic watch stop while you're wearing it out in the wilderness. I can keep any of my autos wound for 24+ hours after just an 8 hour day at work, and I sit at a computer. IMO you would be more likely to have a quartz watch die on you due to the battery failing.

And assuming you have a compass, when the sun is due south it should be close enough to noon that you could set a watch by it. Or just check the cell phone / GPS.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In these situations I always carry a deck of cards, thus if I'm alone, lost and in need of help, or I just need to know the time, I get out the deck and start playing patience (solitaire). After a short while someone will be peering over your shoulder telling you to put the red 7 on the black 8. You can then ask them the time


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

pg tips said:


> In these situations I always carry a deck of cards, thus if I'm alone, lost and in need of help, or I just need to know the time, I get out the deck and start playing patience (solitaire). After a short while someone will be peering over your shoulder telling you to put the red 7 on the black 8. You can then ask them the time


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I generally prefer quartz when I'm out on the hills although I confess I haven't been on any extended trips for a few years now. I prefer quartz because of all the extra features (altimeters, thermometers etc.) and because I know it'll stay accurate for the duration of my trip - it's possible that a mechanical watch might gain/lose minutes per hour if, for example, it's been smacked against a rock. In the past, I've installed new batteries before setting off so there's little or no chance of battery failure.

Re. the MWC's hands being poorly illuminated in comparison to its dial markers, to be fair this is common with lots of watches. There often isn't enough room on the hands to apply as much lume as on the dial markers, hence the hands tend not to glow as brightly or for as long a period of time. A quartz watch with a backlight or one that uses Tritium vials may be handy if you need to see the time in the dark.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> In these situations I always carry a deck of cards, thus if I'm alone, lost and in need of help, or I just need to know the time, I get out the deck and start playing patience (solitaire). After a short while someone will be peering over your shoulder telling you to put the red 7 on the black 8. You can then ask them the time


A useful survival tip Paul


----------

